# Post Your Favorite White Strap/White Dial Combo



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

I don’t have one yet but seems like a great summer vibe so trying to see who wants to share.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Vintage Universal Geneve on blue cork.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of white dials, but no white straps for me.....


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Nokie said:


> Lots of white dials, but no white straps for me.....


Yeah - I am in the same boat. I was hoping to get some inspiration for it from here. We will see.


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Picture from the Horus website. Unfortunately not my watch.


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bubba knows:


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Slightly modded Orient Mako USA II on a white rubber (most likely silicone?)


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Got another one, this thread inspired me. This is a white Seiko strap from the Tuna Street series on a Helm Vanuatu.


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Love it! Keep them coming. I think I’m going to get a white NATO and rubber/silicone strap to try out on a few watches this summer. Any suggestions on a vendor? I like Delugs generally But they don’t have NATOs I don’t think.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I don’t wear this enough so I’m gonna put that right today.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Stelwick said:


> Vintage Universal Geneve on blue cork.
> View attachment 16759805


Ummm.


----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

White dial and strap? Nope! White dials go with near everything, but white on white, screams trying too hard!


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

audiomagnate said:


> Ummm.


Yeah, I'm an idiot. I somehow read it as white dial/blue strap. Too lazy to delete the post.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

...


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Kudoke 1:









Breitling Top Time:


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Never even seen a Kudoke. Those are both awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## avaprofac (6 mo ago)

Here's my Escapement Time Mecha-Quartz 35mm (King Seiko homage).

Shown with an aftermarket president-style bracelet, alongside the original dial-matching off-white strap.

The fact that I couldn't be bothered to switch back for this photo probably speaks volumes.

Really - I'm just lazy, and the strap isn't quick-release. Otherwise, it's fine, better than I was expecting. So I'm keeping it clean and preserved for the rare occasions when I want to wear a white strap.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)




----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Wow that Czapek is 🔥. Is that an aftermarket strap? I thought that the Monochrome only came on a bracelet.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

JSchinasi said:


> Wow that Czapek is 🔥. Is that an aftermarket strap? I thought that the Monochrome only came on a bracelet.


Yes includes an integrated bracelet with two built-in expansion bits, plus they offer various rubber strap colors and leather bands too. My 'problem' is _also _being a strap / bracelet enthusiast.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Wife wearing the Tank below.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's my white Zealande.









Some other ideas for white on white, silver, and light grey:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Of course if you want to go all white...


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

My family portrait, including my wife's Victorinox on light grey TROPIC.


----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Yes includes an integrated bracelet with two built-in expansion bits, plus they offer various rubber strap colors and leather bands too. My 'problem' is _also _being a strap / bracelet enthusiast.
> 
> View attachment 16777572


Awesome. Good luck with that “problem”!


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Ayreonaut said:


> My family portrait, including my wife's Victorinox on light grey TROPIC.
> 
> View attachment 16777901


Do you have a reference for the Certina by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Trojanbybirth said:


> Do you have a reference for the Certina by chance?


Yeah, that's the Certina DS-2 C024.447.11.051.00


----------



## watchmetoo (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JSchinasi (12 mo ago)

Love that look - especially with the black bezel breaking it up.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Snowflake on PhenomeNato


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I think white on white is a bit too much, but I've become quite the fan of white straps. I moved this strap onto a Seiko for a trip to Puerto Rico last week. The perfect combo for a one watch trip to an island.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

JSchinasi said:


> I don’t have one yet but seems like a great summer vibe so trying to see who wants to share.


Yeah, I know it's a little late and summer is long gone here in the US. However, I thought others may find it useful as they're perusing the forum.

Hirsch Tiger:


----------

